# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Hyperwrt για wrt54g/gs

## pakis_ch

http://www.hyperdrive.be/hyperwrt/index ... =home-page
Το δοκίμασε κανείς?
Το ενδιαφέρον της υποθέσεις είναι ότι έχει διαφορετικά firmware για g και gs.
Επίσης λέει ότι το firmware για gs είναι βασισμένο στην έκδοση Linksys v2.09.1
η Linksys στο site της έχει όμως την έκδοση 2.07.1
Ξέρει κάνει τίποτα?

----------


## sotiris

pakis_ch,μηπως να ξαναδωσεις το url γιατι αυτο που εχεις δωσει ειναι το "posting.php" και οχι το viewing.

----------


## pakis_ch

sorry.
Το διόρθωσα.

----------


## aris1

πραγματικά φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον .Ο τύπος λέει ότι χρησιμοποίησε σαν βάση το τελευταίο firmware της linksys και πρόσθεσε και νέα χαρακτηριστικά , τα παρακάτω:
Adjustable Transmit Power
Antenna Select
13 Wireless Channels
'Boot Wait' flash protection
More Port Forwarding & Triggering Fields
More Qos Device & Application Fields
Command Shell
Startup & Firewall Scripts
Uptime
Hidden features in the Linksys firmware
το δοκίμασε κανείς ?

----------

